# Mastku



## one

I have no idea what the word "Mastku" means or what language it derives from. Can anyone be of assistance to me. Thank you very much.


----------



## Benjy

i can tell you what its not: 
french 
spanish


it MIGHT be german.. assuming you spelt it incorrectly 
Mastkur=fattening diet


----------



## one

Thank you for your help. I am unsure of what it means or even what language it is, so if it is misspelled I would not know. It is pure curriosity and a slight neccesity that drives me to find the meaning.


----------



## one

I have a slight hunch it may be japenese, but again I am unsure.


----------



## JJchang

I don't think it's Japanese. They don't have any "stku" sound (3 consonants connected together is unheard of).


----------



## charlie2

JJchang said:
			
		

> I don't think it's Japanese. They don't have any "stku" sound (3 consonants connected together is unheard of).


I don't speak Japanese, but my computer does. It rejected the "t" and "k". I have tried Korean, no luck.


----------



## la grive solitaire

"Mastku" seems to be Czech. I have a possible translation, but I'm not sure that it's even close since I don't know the language.   Jana337 is from the Czech Republic so perhaps she can enlighten us.


----------



## suzzzenn

I typed mastku into the language identifier and it said it was Estonian. It is very cool software, but I find it too sensitive to spelling errors. I typed in Spanish without the accents and it told me it was esperanto. I typed in some Bulgarian using our alphabet and it told me it was Croation. Very close! But not 100 percent accurate. 

Here's the link: http://odur.let.rug.nl/~vannoord/TextCat/Demo/

Enjoy!
Susan


----------



## ayed

Hi, all
If we assume that you misspelled it , we have such suggestions as follows:

1-Miastko (German: Rummelsburg), is a town in Middle Pomerania region, north-western Poland with some 10,000 inhabitants. It is also part of Bytow County in Pomeranian Voivodship since 1999, previously in Slupsk Voivodship (1975-1998).

2-Masku is a municipality of Finland.It is located in the province of Western Finland and is part of the Finland Proper region. The municipality has a population of 5,785 (2003) and covers an area of 93.11 km² of which 0.12 km² is water. The population density is 62.1 inhabitants per km².The municipality is unilingually Finnish.

3-Mastic : a sort of wild chewing gum 

have good times
Ayed


----------



## Jana337

la grive solitaire said:
			
		

> "Mastku" seems to be Czech. I have a possible translation, but I'm not sure that it's even close since I don't know the language.   Jana337 is from the Czech Republic so perhaps she can enlighten us.



Here I am! Yes, I can enlighten you - one of the rare opportunities, actually, as my native tongue is not in great demand. 

"Mastek" means soapstone, talcum. We decline words according to in which case they are. "Mastku" is a form of "mastek" after several prepositions, i.e. (made of) soapstone = (vyrobeno z) mastku.

Hope this helps. I will supply you with further details if you wish.

Jana


----------



## Jana337

La grive solitaire, will you let us know your guess? And the way you arrived at it?

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Hi Jana,

Google proposes Czech, if I don't err. Please click on "cached" and see in what context it is used. You know how good my Czech is.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Hi Jana,
> 
> Google proposes Czech, if I don't err. Please click on "cached" and see in what context it is used. You know how good my Czech is.



It means exactly what I explained above. 
Looks like you have missed one of my posts.

Jana

P.S. Speckstein, Steatit auf Deutsch.


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> It means exactly what I explained above.
> Looks like you have missed one of my posts.
> 
> Jana
> 
> P.S. Speckstein, Steatit auf Deutsch.



I didn't miss any of your posts, but I wasn't sure if the picture fits the text. That's why I asked you to read it. And I don't know what a "Speckstein" and "Steatit" is, because I have nothing to do with minerals.


----------



## la grive solitaire

Jana337 said:
			
		

> La grive solitaire, will you let us know your guess? And the way you arrived at it? Jana


 Ahoj Jana,
I began by looking up "mastku" on Google, and found it at http://www.orientshop.cz/index.php?s=2486&PHPSESSID=936a80fd398f8a9f59ee330591236cee, beneath a picture that said "aromlampa", an aromatherapy diffuser. I thought the language was probably Czech and entered "mastku" in the Multilingual Dictionary  http://www.wordbook.cz/index.php but there was nothing. I  had noticed "mastek" above the picture, so I broke down "mastku" to "mast" and tried it. "Mast" translated as ointment, etc.-- the "essential oils" used in aromatherapy?--yet beneath "mast" was mastek = soapstone, which I could see was what the diffuser was made of. So I guessed that "mastku" referred either to essential oils or to soapstone.  It was fun to play amateur cryptologist!


----------



## Jana337

la grive solitaire said:
			
		

> Ahoj Jana,
> I began by looking up "mastku" on Google, and found it at http://www.orientshop.cz/index.php?s=2486&PHPSESSID=936a80fd398f8a9f59ee330591236cee, beneath a picture that said "aromlampa", an aromatherapy diffuser. I thought the language was probably Czech and entered "mastku" in the Multilingual Dictionary http://www.wordbook.cz/index.php but there was nothing. I had noticed "mastek" above the picture, so I broke down "mastku" to "mast" and tried it. "Mast" translated as ointment, etc.-- the "essential oils" used in aromatherapy?--yet beneath "mast" was mastek = soapstone, which I could see was what the diffuser was made of. So I guessed that "mastku" referred either to essential oils or to soapstone. It was fun to play amateur cryptologist!



Wow! My compliments to your intelligence and patience.

Jana


----------



## la grive solitaire

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Wow! My compliments to your intelligence and patience.
> Jana


  Oh, Jana, it's beautiful! Dekuji! 

(Forgive the missing accent on the e...I couldn't get it to post.)


----------



## Jana337

Děkuji, very nice of you!

Jana


----------



## charlie2

I hope One did come back and read the whole thread. If he did, he should be impressed.


----------



## one

Umm... hehe... wow I apreciate your dedication to my cause. I should of mentioned this earlier but it could be a name.


----------

